# 600 Watt Bumper Burner aka Cow Light



## IgNITEor (Oct 29, 2009)

_Toastie , my project assistant,risks his life to bask in the warmth of idle mode. _


*It's time to "Standardize" the installation of this puppy!

*

This Q4559X, I haven't given its due. Gone will be the temporary power coupling and harness originally fed from the Death Ray's onboard battery system, a seasonal source of power used primarily in the Black Rock Desert for a mere ten days. Time for change. 

And you get to watch it all happen! 


The current task list:

Re-route existing lamp wiring into tool box.
Mount power equipment in same area.
Install new heavy cabling & fusing from engine compartment.
Provide safety toggle switch on dash.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 30, 2009)

Ohhhhhh 

:devil:


----------



## petersmith6 (Oct 30, 2009)

dont you mean..Moooooooo ha,ha,ha,Ha Mooooo Ha,Ha,Ha,Ha


so how long doe it take to cook the cow to say medium rare?


----------



## DM51 (Oct 30, 2009)

I can tell straight away that this thread is headed for true greatness...!


----------



## BVH (Oct 30, 2009)

You CAN'T just run 1 QX!! Nobody should ever just run one! I vote that you install another one. After all, haven't you noticed that strong "pull" to the right when you energize the light? That would be eliminated if you balance it with another one on the other side. How about having a "Cow-BQ"


----------



## petersmith6 (Oct 30, 2009)

or a B-B-cow


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2009)

oooooh. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## BVH (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread spurred me on to charge up the LarryK14 and hit the trigger! Even in daytime, it's one bright light! Now, it's OK for me to run just one because it's not connected to a car and it's naturally centered for an symmetrical Kickback when I turn it on. IgNITEor, if you move yours to the middle of the bumper, then you could run just one and not suffer the asymmetrical kickback.


----------



## IgNITEor (Oct 30, 2009)

"Cow-BQ", "B-B-cow", these are great!:laughing:, Very appropriate for what it feels like standing about 6-8 feet in front! 
And this is part of the trouble. Lots of heat produced from high current draw. This is a pig of a light, but it's also tough to find a durable filament with this kind of power at a reasonable price.
The main issue with this system is having to provide the full voltage the Q9X demands. It works well at 25-26 Volts, but the adventure up the road really happens when it's _screaming_ white. 

Importantly, seeing this lamp still in use on heavy aircraft, blazing through the clouds during final approach, was part of the inspiration of having a pair on my bench for so long. 
But it wasn't until I saw work done with the thick tungsten BarnBurner, Thor X1 mod, and the LK14, (and any similar flame monster's I'm forgetting at the moment-please advise) that confirms it's fine use on the ground. The 4557 dually is very tempting, but........not just yet.

I have always considered using two X's together, but I'm stuck with a 140 Amp alternator (tow package) and that load is pushing the limit with bare necessities, like tunes and minimum running lights. We'll get back to this later.
Running the Bumper Burner off the VSS-1's system was usually fine because the batteries were always peaked and sometimes I would leave the generator running just for a bit more.:naughty: But it's not permanent truck gear. It pulls duty as standby power for the house.
If there's a way I can get both Q9X's to run, I will do that. Need to see what's left after this upgrade first.

I've been wondering why I always need to over steer to the left when this things on. No wonder the guys at the shop couldn't find anything wrong!


----------



## liteitup (Oct 30, 2009)

there are a few places that specialize in high output dual rectifier alternators. A nice use would be to power a rediculous light like this!!!! lol! Ive seen them as high as 350 amps...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2009)

IgNITEor said:


> I have always considered using two X's together, but I'm stuck with a 140 Amp alternator (tow package) and that load is pushing the limit with bare necessities, like tunes and minimum running lights. We'll get back to this later.
> Running the Bumper Burner off the VSS-1's system was usually fine because the batteries were always peaked and sometimes I would leave the generator running just for a bit more.:naughty: But it's not permanent truck gear. It pulls duty as standby power for the house.
> If there's a way I can get both Q9X's to run, I will do that. Need to see what's left after this upgrade first.




I'm not sure if you're running a dual battery set-up or not but this can cushion the effects of current draw if you're right on the edge with your alternator. Especially true if you're limiting the run time. No spark needed if your running a diesel either. :laughing:


----------



## liteitup (Oct 31, 2009)

dual batteries are a life saver. left my headlights on for 2 1/2 hours in my truck. went out to start it and it started right up, slightly slower then normal... probably had 3 hours in her!! lol


----------



## IgNITEor (Oct 31, 2009)

liteitup & Patriot, you guys are right on. I've been thinking about the alternator upgrade for some time. Mean Green products has something along those lines.
There are two Marathon 150's (VRLA) under the tool box. They serve the Death Ray's system and are a pain to haul out from under there. So they are available. 
What the "upgrade" will feature at the moment is a 1200 Watt inverter, boost transformer, and a rectifier.
I've looked into a DC boost converter 12-24 Vdc for this application, and off the shelf they're mighty spendy in this power range.

Now, if it would just stop raining I might get some work done!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

IgNITEor said:


> Now, if it would just stop raining I might get some work done!





Send some my way, I've forgotten what is looks, sounds, smells, feels, and tastes like.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't take it this will ever be portable.... unless its a two man operation like a rocket launcher?.... One to hold the light and the other to hold the battery and brace the guy that pulls the trigger?


----------



## IgNITEor (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a little distracted getting ready for Halloween yesterday:






I wanted to show some pics of the Q9X's power apparatus. As I looked under the Dakota's tool box to check on the batteries, I was horrified at the sight of some very aggressive corrosion on two of the terminals. New lugs are needed on the jumpers. No pics of that mess. Sorry folks!

What I did do, is grab the other 'X, the GE, (my lesser choice) which _might_ make onto the port side of the bumper, and placed it below the trees in the foreground with two layers of amber gels on top and one battery for that "special glow"
Upstairs, I did the same to the 14V DeWalt lantern using the 18V pack. Supervised runtime on that.

We are new to this neighborhood as of late July, and it was a great scene last night. All the parents and kids start at a certain garage further up the road, got all pumped up with hot dogs and vegge-chili (!) and all the right beverages for the adults. Then they head down to the first house on our street next to ours and work their way back. When they showed up at our place, the first wave were the Trick or Treater's, then the parents. I had a mob surrounding the Death Ray. Some cold hands were pleased to find the hot-air exhaust. Met some new friends
Good light can, and will bring people together.

I'm happy to read BVH that you got your Lokey' and the other honorable apparatus up and running! Oh Yeah, Oh Yeah. Great way to move the sweets.
It did stop raining finally, and as much as I would like send more of it to Arizona right now, we need it all so we can store it up and send the mega-kilowatts to our thirsty neighbors to the south during the summer. In return, we get great economical inspirations to screw a CFL into every lampholder in the house! 

I can crimp lugs in the rain. No problem!


----------



## IgNITEor (Aug 8, 2010)

Equipment line-up for the build:






Left to right, front row:

Old Crappy Looking GE transformer #9T58B1813 open-frame 1.5kVA 120-240V. 
Cole-Hersee 24 Vdc 85 Amp relay.
6-ft. 120V power cord style #E70782 generic. (for rectifier).
"Weapons Hot" safety flip cover & long handle toggle switch, generic 5 A.
Cobra CPI-880 800-Watt 12 Vdc DC-AC inverter.
Retired Lucent ES661B 27.25 Vdc 27 Amp switch-mode rectifier 240V.

Left to right, back row:

Carol Cable CarolPrene 1 GA. welding cable.
Belden #8442 22 GA. x 2 cond. control cable.
General Cable SIS (switchboard) #8 tinned copper strand wire.



​


----------



## IgNITEor (Aug 8, 2010)

Behind the Q9X, a run of #10 THHN (stranded) building wire threads it's way back to the tool box where its supplied by another lighting system's battery bank. Without that system's generator deployed, the best voltage available is only 25.6 Volts. When operating with this set up, voltage at the lamp's terminals is 24.7 Volts.

This, in my opinion, is unacceptable. :shakehead


----------



## IgNITEor (Aug 8, 2010)

When I started this thread last fall, it was another rainy day just like today.

What is up with that? :shrug: It's August and the Hydro's are running.






This is where all the gear goes except the dash mounted arming switch. 
The Death Ray's (VSS-1) reconfigured rectifier location, and it's back-up are on the far right.
I'm a little concerned about unsealed RV batteries in this box because of hydrogen build up. In case the Q9X's power supply fails completely, I wanted to have a separate source close by.


----------



## japudjuha (May 28, 2013)

I realize how old this thread is, but any progress made from the last post?
Keen to hear THx


----------

